# Barrett 98 Bravo .338 Lapua



## The91Bravo (Oct 25, 2008)

Did a quick search found nothing here yet, so here goes:

Has anyone seen this new rifle from Barrett?
http://98bravo.com/about_the_98B.php

About the 98B
From the highly efficient muzzle brake to the user-adjustable butt plate, the Barrett Model 98B is visibly revolutionizing the world of long-range precision rifles. Barrett engineers threw out the book when they sat down to develop a purpose-built platform for precision long range shooting. Even the casual observer can see that the M98B has not descended from a bolt action deer rifle.

Drawing on Barrett’s experience designing long range rifles, the Model 98B’s modular layout allows the end user to adapt the rifle to fit their exact needs. The straight-line design running from the muzzle to the shooter’s shoulder tames felt recoil, making the Model 98B a pleasure to shoot. It also allows for faster, more accurate follow-up shots fed from the polymer 10-round detachable magazine.

The ergonomic pistol grip positions the shooter’s hand in a natural position, reducing muscle fatigue and promoting the utmost control over the fully adjustable trigger. The familiar thumb-operated safety is accessible without compromising the firing grip, allowing the shooter to maintain a solid cheek-weld on the adjustable cheek piece while manipulating the oversized bolt handle, feeding a fresh round into the chamber as the bolt silently glides through a polymer guide.

MSRP

Optics and accessories are easily mounted to the aluminum upper receiver, which boasts an 18 inch 1913 rail as standard equipment. All that ‘real estate’ allows for substantial optics to be mounted in conjunction with a night sight or laser designator. For the rare application requiring additional mounting space, the optional receiver extension is available to extend the rail an additional 6 inches. The forward receiver is drilled and tapped for additional accessory rails to be mounted at the 3, 6, and 9 o’clock positions.

The fluted, match-grade barrel is easily accessed for cleaning from the chamber by breaking the rifle open much the same way as an M4 Carbine. Barrel cooling is aided by a series of vents machined into the upper receiver.

Equipped with a rear monopod and forward bipod, shooters find the Model 98B a pleasure to shoot. Mild felt recoil, a design conforming to the shooter, and easily manipulated controls help eliminate fatigue and promote accurate shots. Shooters who are intrigued by innovative design coupled with long range performance will appreciate the Model 98B. For extreme hunting, long-range target shooting, military or police applications, the Model 98B is ready for service right out of the box – which happens to be where Barrett engineers developed the design.


----------



## Frisco (Oct 25, 2008)

Seems a bit pricey for what it is.. :2c:


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 25, 2008)

I would have to agree.

But you are paying for the 'B' word....


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to own a Barrett.  The only one I ever had a chance to fire was the Barrett M82 SASR.  The 98B sounds like an awesome rifle but I do agree with it being a bit to pricey for what it is.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 25, 2008)

Dead sexy...


----------



## Frisco (Oct 26, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I would have to agree.
> 
> But you are paying for the 'B' word....



Absolutely. BUT if I'm paying that much for the 'B' word I want something that ends with a .50     The name Barrett on that rifle wouldn't be enough to persuade me considering you can get a .338 AR-30 for less than half the price of the Barrett..

But aside from the price It's a beautiful rifle, with great lookin specs if that's EXACTLY what your looking for.

 It'd be nifty to see a semi-auto version..:2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 27, 2008)

The 338 Lapua seems to be the most promising precise long range anti-personnel scoped rifle around these days...a cartridge with incredible range and penetration (omitted here). 

The M82 .50 is not as precise, but let's face it, at this weight it's junior arty.   

Gotta have some serious play money for both.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 27, 2008)

That is one of the sexiest rifles I have ever laid eyes upon!!! I think I am in love!!! I just love long guns!

I like spray and pray weapons too but these long range precision weapons just make me all giddy!

The 338 balistics are so impressive. Monster reach out and touch someone, tack driving accuracy!!! The 50 is just damn mean!


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Original .338 Laupa....*

*Accuracy International AWSM (Arctic Warfare Super Magnum) 338 Lapua*


The AW Super Magnum is world famous for its accuracy and it's proven durability in combat. Adopted by the British SAS as their primary sniper rifle and many US agencies following suite, this rifle is designed to take anything thrown in its way. The .338 Lapua Magnum cartridge is known for shooting accurately at distances of 1500 yards and beyond.
The Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Rifle System is perhaps the world's strongest and most reliable weapon. The machined action is bonded to a full length alloy chassis system for brutal strength in even the harshest environments. Featuring a 2 stage trigger, 3 position safety and proof tested barrel, the AW offers dependable accuracy that professionals can rely on. The AW series features available options such as a folding stock, adjustable cheek piece and a buttspike for long observation periods. 5 round magazines for .300 & .338 models.

See the Accuracy International Rifle Brochure (PDF Format 2MB) for more information.

Shown with optional buttspike and scope/mount- not included with base rifle. Muzzle brake included.


Price: *$5,844.99*
Manufacturer: Accuracy International
Manufacturer Item #: AWSM 338
Impact Item #: AI-AWSM338


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 27, 2008)

SWEET - She is a BEAUTY!! Thanks Pardus! I think I need a nap now or a cigarrette! Maybe both!!!

At least she wouldn't ask you to just "Hold me!"afterwards! Ha ha!


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 28, 2008)

08steeda said:


> SWEET - She is a BEAUTY!! Thanks Pardus! I think I need a nap now or a cigarrette! Maybe both!!!
> 
> *At least she wouldn't ask you to just "Hold me!"afterwards! Ha ha!*




Maybe not.... But Pardus would


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

"Maybe not.... But Pardus would" That is just wrong!!!

ICK...To much information!


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 4, 2008)

Cecil said:


> Dead sexy...



Man I keep coming back to this!!! I wonder if I can put this on my Christmas list!!!! This thing fills me with serious desire!!!


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 4, 2008)

So much fun to look at.  I wish I could just touch it.  If it wasn't so damned expensive, I would think about getting one.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll make you a deal! When you get home and if my annual bonus is going to be what I hope, then I will get one and then I will meet you at a range so we can break it in!!!

It is a lot of money! 

Just get home safe!!!


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hell yeah, sounds good to me.  Never pass up a chance to shoot a long range rifle.  Especially a beautiful piece like that.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2008)

Uh, can you mount this on an ambulance? I will pay the extra mounting fee. Better yet, I can get the squad or our union to pay for it. For the good of the union membership.

F.M.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny FM...Wonder how it would look on the hood of my Mustang!!!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2008)

SWEET! Do you get more a$$ that a toilet seat?

F.M.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

FM... if only my wife would let me!!!! I does wonders to the lady's!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one they are great rifles just expensive as he'll to shoot unless you reload. But even then costly.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd rather have a TRG-42 personally.


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2014)

Ya there are a lot I wish I had but for the price I got on this cause a guy was getting divorced I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 19, 2014)

Good deal's a good deal... don't get me wrong.  If I was going new though, I'd drop (and was planning on at one point) the dosh for a TRG due to the multitude of good and tested things with the platform. In this household, if I say "bring me the barrett" it's because I have something I want to drop that may or may not have wheels @ 2km or so. That, and I have the holy water blessing and haminus dominus to procure one if funding ever permits without hesitation nor consultation due to previous agreement with MC.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2014)

Hahaha I fully understand


----------

